
Ask HN: Machine Learning for iOS Developers Course - lekorotkov
I&#x27;m thinking about preparing a new project. Me and my friend want to create a course with step-by-step tutorials how to create popular ML apps. For example (app with 3D masks like Snapchat, app which will recolor your nails, basketball app which detects if you score, app which will recolor your hair). We will show how to write this apps from scratch and how to train a model for them. Does it make sense?
======
eb0la
Make the first lessons free forma marketing purposes. Add a forum. Incluye
(later) a way for companies to hire tour customers.

~~~
lekorotkov
Thank you for advice

------
bristleworm
I'd be very interested. Have never done anything with ML but thought about
experimenting with it.

~~~
lekorotkov
I hope we will be ready by September 1st. How can I let you know if we will
make it?)

~~~
bristleworm
Do you have some online presence you'd be willing to post here? Twitter or
something like that?

------
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
Is this would be free ?

~~~
lekorotkov
We want to make a subscription model for this course, and will publish 2
tutorials a month. We will charge 19.99$ a month for it.

~~~
coralreef
I'm not too sure about a subscription model. How many of your users are that
committed to pay the money, and then have the time within the month to spend
learning, and will get full value out of it?

It makes more sense to me to create PDF/ebooks, similar to pyimagesearch.com

~~~
lekorotkov
Thank you, for your answer!

